# The Condiment Crook



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What a nut.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...red-mayonnaise-into-library-drop-box/19516893


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Guess she never heard of the "Reading is Fun" campaign.


----------

